# Cat keeps going to the toilet in the house



## michellebct (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi,
New here!

I have three cats. Bonnie and Cleo are 18 month old sisters and Trixie is 6 years old. Cleo started pooing around the house a few months ago and in the last week or so she's been weeing in the house too. They have a litter tray in the bathroom and we've never had a problem like this with her before. I need to get it sorted cause my mum said if she carries on then we'll have to get rid of her  she has always been a very nervous cat, she seems scared of everything but like i said we've never had a problem like this before. Any advice or suggestions would be much appreciated


----------



## Suggsy (Jun 16, 2012)

A recent change in toilet behaviour in cats is usually down to one of two things.

Firstly, illness, so I'd have her to the vet to rule out any conditions which could be doing this.

Secondly, is stress, and I'm tempted to say that this is the case with your cat, especially since you mention that she's a very nervous cat. Has there been a new addition to the family? Has there been a new piece of furniture? Has anything upset her routine? Has her food or litter tray been moved? Or has she been disturbed when she's trying to use her litter tray in the past?

One thing you can do is get some feliway - which you can have as a vaporiser - that can help with stressed out cats. And lots of reassurance and attention - when she wants it. 

Never scold her or shout at her for this behaviour - it will only make the problem worse. And have her spayed as well - if you haven't already - in case she's simply marking her space.

Above all, site her litter tray somewhere quiet, where she's not going to be disturbed. A covered litter tray is a good option. 

And finally, get something that will remove the smell of where she has been to toilet. Cats will use that area again if they can smell previous "accidents."

xxx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

michellebct said:


> Hi,
> New here!
> 
> I have three cats. Bonnie and Cleo are 18 month old sisters and Trixie is 6 years old. Cleo started pooing around the house a few months ago and in the last week or so she's been weeing in the house too.* They have a litter tray in the bathroom and we've never had a problem like this with her before. *I need to get it sorted cause my mum said if she carries on then we'll have to get rid of her  she has always been a very nervous cat, she seems scared of everything but like i said we've never had a problem like this before. Any advice or suggestions would be much appreciated


How many litter trays do you have?.The recommended number is 1 litter tray per cat plus a spare.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I echo Buffie's post regarding number of litter trays. You will need 4 large trays for 3 cats. 

Have you changed the type of cat litter you use, in the past 3 mths? If so, revert to the type you were using before. Clumping clay cat litter is liked best by many cats as it resembles sand, which their ancestors toiletted in.

Do your cats go outdoors? If not, maybe your cat has reached the age where she'd be happier toiletting outdoors. (only if it's safe for her to go out of course, and naturally only if she is spayed).


----------

